# TTOC membership



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

How long does it usually take to get a membership pack?

I joined TTOC nearly a month ago and nothing in the post yet.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Firstly, thank you for joining the club.

Secondly, we are far from a club that takes your money and runs, as many will vouch for on TT-F!

When you placed your order you would have been advised it can take upto six weeks to receive your membership pack, mainly due to the personalised membership card.

I am not sure whether we received your email last week.

Please send another email or PM me your real name and I will give you an update.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kevin

I've replied to you PM  but as your Paypal payment failed, we've not processed your order yet. If everything is ok on your PM, drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Mark.

PM replied to.

I've heard good things about TTOC so was a little surprised but have joined motoring clubs in the past where they weren't particularly active other than in recruiting membership.

I'm sure that's not the case 

I'll try and verify my paypal details are OK before trying again.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

All OK and payment made on 17th, now eagerly awaiting my membership pack


----------

